# OX PRO projectors



## pgoko

http//www.bestavstore.com/hdmiprojectors.htm

Any opinion on the above projector?
The price seems reasonable.


----------



## pgoko

The lamp for the projector is only $60 (yes sixty dollars).


----------



## Mike P.

The url doesn't work. Is this the one you're referring to?

http://www.bestavstore.com/oxproseries4.htm

Beware of the "HD Ready" sign. The native resolution is 800 x 600, which is less than XGA. The projector will take a HD signal and down convert it to the native resolution.


----------



## pgoko

Thanks, Mike P, I was worried about the resolution too.


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of buying it, too. In other words, the OX Pro is not advisable for a first time buyer of projector? How about the built in tv tuner, is this good or bad for a projector? I hope somebody will enlighten me...


----------



## Blaser

Sorry to say that, but a 800 * 600 resolution is very far from what you want as a HT projector. Assuming everything is OK (and that can't be), screen door effect would be a killer.

Select at least a 720p native projector...there are so many cheap now.


----------



## Sonnie

It has been brought to my attention by the manufacturer that this projector is now 1024 x 768 Native Resolution... FWIW. This is merely a favor and not posted as an obligation by us.


----------

